# Eclipse mit EE



## MQue (14. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

hab mir gerade Eclipse Ganymede auf meinem Ubuntu Rechner installiert in der hoffnung das bei der Version Ganymede JavaEE Projkete erzeugt werden können, leider fehlen aber die Plugins für JavaEE, ich kann nur normale Java- Projekte erstellen,

Weiß jemand wie ich Ganymede aufrüsten kann um damit EE zu entwckeln,

Vielen dank,


----------



## chr (14. Jun 2009)

Eclipse downloads - mirror selection

Ganymedeversion einschl. EE


----------



## musiKk (14. Jun 2009)

Oder im Update Manager "Ganymede - Web and Java EE Development - Java EE Developer Tools" installieren. Kann natürlich sein, dass man noch andere Dinge braucht. Das vorgepackte Ganymede für EE Entwickler hat sicher noch viele andere Plugins dabei.


----------



## MQue (14. Jun 2009)

Super, das hat jetzt geklappt, jetzt hab ich ein zweites Problem, dem Tomcat- Server,
wenn ich "Run AS -> Run on Server" klicke, dann kann ich ja einen Server aussuchen, ich hab den Tomcat 6.0 installiert und wähle den Ordner aus , bekomme aber die folgende Fehlermeldung:


The Tomcat installation directory is not valid. It is missing expected file or folder lib/jasper-el.jar.
oder auch
The Tomcat installation directory is not valid. It is missing expected file or folder conf

was mach ich da falsch?
man kann auch "download and install" auswählen , wenn man das Anklickt, wird aber nichts gemacht,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ich hab am Samstag eine Web- Programmier- Prüfung,

Vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## kama (14. Jun 2009)

Hallo,



Michael1234 hat gesagt.:


> The Tomcat installation directory is not valid. It is missing expected file or folder lib/jasper-el.jar.
> oder auch
> The Tomcat installation directory is not valid. It is missing expected file or folder conf


Wie hast Du den Tomcat denn installiert ? Aus einem Download von tomcat.apache.org oder wie ? Oder hast Du gar etwas in den Tomcat Verzeichnissen gelöscht ? 

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## chr (14. Jun 2009)

Wenn du eine EE Entwicklung anstrebst, sollte nun nicht Tomcat dein Server sein. Nutze JBOSS oder Glassfish.

Des Weiteren hast du offenbar keine gültige Tomcatinstallation. Lade dir den runter und installiere diesen neu



> ich hab am Samstag eine Web- Programmier- Prüfung,


Na, sicherlich wurde der Termin gestern verkündet?


----------



## MQue (14. Jun 2009)

chr hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du eine EE Entwicklung anstrebst, sollte nun nicht Tomcat dein Server sein. Nutze JBOSS oder Glassfish.
> 
> Des Weiteren hast du offenbar keine gültige Tomcatinstallation. Lade dir den runter und installiere diesen neu
> 
> ...



ich hab den Tomcat ganz "normal" installiert, wies auf der Ubuntu- Seite gestanden ist und ich bekomme auch mit Domain ist reserviert -> It works.
weiß vielleicht jemand eine Seite, wie man Tomcat für Eclipse richtig installiert.

@chr ich habe auch einen Windows- Laptop, von dem her is nicht so schlimm, aber mir wäre es mit UBUNTU lieber, da das der bessere Rechner ist,
Außerdem studiere ich Berufsbegleitend, da wird die Zeit schon knapp,

lg


----------



## chr (14. Jun 2009)

Wenn der Tomcat installiert ist:

In den Einstellungen unter Windows-> Preferences die Rubrik Server suchen und den Tomcat dort aufnehmen

Diw View Server öffnen und dort mit NEW einen neuen Server anlegen und dem Assistenten folgen.

Neues / oder vorhandenes Webprojekt diesem Server mit ADD hinzufügen


----------



## maki (14. Jun 2009)

> ich hab den Tomcat ganz "normal" installiert, wies auf der Ubuntu- Seite gestanden ist und ich bekomme auch mit Domain ist reserviert -> It works.
> weiß vielleicht jemand eine Seite, wie man Tomcat für Eclipse richtig installiert.


Die "normale" Art Tomcat zu installieren ist den TC runterzuladen und das Archiv zu extrahieren.


----------



## MQue (15. Jun 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Die "normale" Art Tomcat zu installieren ist den TC runterzuladen und das Archiv zu extrahieren.



Was auch immer der TC ist, bin jetzt kein profi unter Ubuntu, ich installiers immer mit dem Synaptic- Tool oder über das Terminal mit den Befehlen, die ich im Internet finde,


----------



## maki (15. Jun 2009)

TC = Tomcat

Würde nicht Synaptic/APT nutzen um eine Testinstallation zu machen, einfach runterladen und entpacken, sonst nix.
Denke dass das Ubuntu/Debian Packet nicht ganz dem TC Standard entspricht, also dem, was Eclipse erwartet.

Tomcat downloads: Apache Tomcat - Apache Tomcat 6 Downloads


----------



## MQue (15. Jun 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> TC = Tomcat
> 
> Würde nicht Synaptic/APT nutzen um eine Testinstallation zu machen, einfach runterladen und entpacken, sonst nix.
> Denke dass das Ubuntu/Debian Packet nicht ganz dem TC Standard entspricht, also dem, was Eclipse erwartet.
> ...




werds am Abend ausprobieren und hoffen, dass Eclipse dann den Pfad auf meinen installierten Tomcat frist, ansonsten muss ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen (anderer WebServer),  kenn mich momentan aber nur mit dem Tomcat aus,

Vielen Dank für die Antworten,
lg


----------

